# Need DX for patients who are "Traveling"



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a couple that came into the office because they will be traveling. They both had office visits and received DPT vaccines. How should this be coded? And as always, thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 20, 2008)

We have a travel clinic and use CPT codes 99401-99404 and ICD-9 codes V65.40 or V65.43; as well as the appropriate immunization codes.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you Lisa !!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 20, 2008)

I should add that most insurance's do not cover these visits.  You should think about having a waiver/ABN (if Medicare) signed...


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 21, 2008)

That was my thought too. Thanks.


----------



## smwermter (Aug 22, 2008)

I have had this scenerio come up recently as well and I used V07.8 need for prophylactic measure.  Do you think I am way off base using this code?  Help


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think you are way off base...that's just not a code we had ever considered.  Now you have me thinking...


----------



## smwermter (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Lisa.    In my case if I remember right they also gave the patient a prescription in case of diarrhea while overseas.  So, I thought that really fell in the prophylactic category.  I also have used the counseling codes on similar cases.  I guess it all depends on each individual visit and documentation...doesn't it always!!  LOL!!


----------

